# Looking for this book?



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

Paphiopedilum Species -- The Essential Guide, by Oakeley and Braem

Sam Tsui, of Orchid Inn, is selling copies of this book for $10.00 plus shipping. Just thought slipper folks might like to know.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2012)

$10 for any book sounds like a pretty decent deal (short of a paperback novel)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds interesting, does it have photos?


----------



## John Boy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not buying another Bream Book, doesn't matter how cheap it is. Don't support cheap people!


----------



## Stone (Jan 30, 2012)

John Boy said:


> I'm not buying another Bream Book, doesn't matter how cheap it is. Don't support cheap people!



Tell me moreoke:

Mike


----------



## John Boy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hiya Mike,
Use the engine in this forum, and you’ll find more than enough insults, than in any other forum dealing with the matter.
That’s my 2 pennies, for what they’ll be worth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Sounds interesting, does it have photos?


Yes -- typically one for each species and forms.



John Boy said:


> Hiya Mike,
> Use the engine in this forum, and you’ll find more than enough insults, than in any other forum dealing with the matter.
> That’s my 2 pennies, for what they’ll be worth.



Nobody is perfect, and there are two authors. Plus, I'm not going to punish myself by not getting this book just because I'm not pleased that Dr. Braem sometimes is not nice.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 30, 2012)

There is no question that Braem can be arrogant, rude, condescending, and obnoxious. He has proven that here and on countless other forums. There is also no question that Braem is knowledgeable, articulate, and informative. I have never read a book by him that I didn't like, and for that reason I would love to pick up a copy of that book. I also wish that he would start posting here again. I think he's given our skins enough callouses by now to deal with him.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 2, 2012)

John Boy said:


> I'm not buying another Bream Book, doesn't matter how cheap it is. Don't support cheap people!



I have gets 2 pieces as gifts and have immediately disposed in garbage.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Yes -- typically one for each species and forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is perfect, and there are two authors. Plus, I'm not going to punish myself by not getting this book just because I'm not pleased that Dr. Braem sometimes is not nice.



Nobody is perfect but anyway it must be cultured. We are orchid lovers, and no street children .


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I have gets 2 pieces as gifts and have immediately disposed in garbage.



Hakone tells a story. Dr. Hakone doesn't like Dr. Bream I believe.


----------



## John Boy (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, faithfully:
It's not easy to like the unlikeable!

Worse than that: What's the piont of supporting someones' work, if that work is based on lothing other poeple's oppinions, and a noisy narcissistic personality disorder?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Feb 2, 2012)

I like this book, I have 4 of them


----------



## John Boy (Feb 2, 2012)

That is one for each room of the house I guess....


----------



## Heather (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Dot, for letting us know! 

This was a nice gesture on Dot's part - I don't see the need for all the diatribe on Dr. Braem. We all already know how you guys feel.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, at least they didn't attack the messenger...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 2, 2012)

To be fair, lets not mix up Braem's books with his posts. Yes, Braem could be ....no ...was condescending and dismissive in his posts with people he disagreed with. However, his books, and I have the ones he did with the Baker's and the one he did with Chiron, are very professionally written, and address all the different opinions regarding taxonomic status, without put-downs or judgment. Personally, I think anyone who has a serious interest in paphs should at the very least read his books. I rank them up there with the books by Koopowitz, Averyanov, and Lance Birk.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you, Eric. Well said.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2012)

John Boy said:


> That is one for each room of the house I guess....



7 rooms and 2 garbage : 1 room for Harold , 1 room for Cribb , 1 room for Leonid , 4 rooms for Olaf and 2 garbage 


In Asia, we say : " One learns to be polite/civil before one studies literature "

The German say : " Bildung dann Ausbildung "

What has Harold wrote in his book : " Tropical Slipper Orchids " about him ?


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> What has Harold wrote in his book : " Tropical Slipper Orchids " about him ?



There was a nice section about the markiianum / tigrinum issue  ( I'm a tigrinum man myself to be honest )

And as far as the book is concerned I can actually say that I own it and I'm happy with it. It's a nice small compact book and it contains a picture of allmost each paph out there. A few in situ pics as well.

The decision to buy this book was purely based on it's contents. I saw no reason to take into account the view that I have of Guido Braem that was created by reading the postings he left on this forum.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2012)

I have given the book ( 2 exemplars ) as a gift, I never buy such a book.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I have given the book ( 2 exemplars ) as a gift, I never buy such a book.



To whom of Your good friends did You give the book if it is so bad?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2012)

Berthold said:


> To whom of Your good friends did You give the book if it is so bad?



Dr. Berthold,

Looking you for a partner for Your tango ? :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

I will get this book because it should help expand my knowledge.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2012)

I need experience and no knowledge


----------



## Berthold (Feb 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I need experience and no knowledge



nonsense, if You have knowledge You don't need experience anymore.


----------



## quietaustralian (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> There is no question that Braem can be arrogant, rude, condescending, and obnoxious. He has proven that here and on countless other forums. There is also no question that Braem is knowledgeable, articulate, and informative. I have never read a book by him that I didn't like, and for that reason I would love to pick up a copy of that book. I also wish that he would start posting here again. I think he's given our skins enough callouses by now to deal with him.




I agree!


----------

